# Resources for Welding



## Jonhnny123 (Sep 3, 2014)

Anyone have good suggestions on reference books for welding?

This is not for the PE exam. I want something that can help me choose and size welds based on the application (for example what size fillet weld do I need between two plates that have x amount of stress).


----------



## Porter_ (Sep 3, 2014)

Resources i use:

_Design of Welded Structures_ by Blodgett *--&gt;* design methodology and sizing

AWS D1.1 *--&gt;* application and weld material strength. this is the authority.

AISC Steel Construction Manual * --&gt;* application and weld material strength

NiDI Welding of Stainless Steels and Other Joining Methods *--&gt;* stainless steel welding


----------



## blybrook PE (Sep 3, 2014)

I primarily utilize the first three books that Porter listed. Blodgett is considered a welding bible by some.

As I am in a seismic area, I have a copy of AWS D1.8 handy as well.

HTH


----------



## Supe (Sep 3, 2014)

If you are fabricating any structural stainless steel, AWS D1.6 will have design jurisdiction just about anywhere in the States.


----------



## Jonhnny123 (Sep 3, 2014)

Excellent, thank you for the help. I think I may pick up "Design of Welded Structures" as that seems most likely what I'm looking for. I'm primarily trying to educate myself more on welding,


----------



## Supe (Sep 3, 2014)

Be sure to check here: http://www.jflfoundation.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=24

Lincoln Electric sells quite a few books that are too cheap and valuable NOT to own. Some other ones include "Design of Weldments" by Blodgett, and "The Procedure Handbook of Arc Welding."


----------



## Lumber Jim (Oct 1, 2014)

Wow, What great sources for info. guys!


----------



## jayeshgolhar (Dec 6, 2014)

Workshop Technology -hazra

And

Welding Technology


----------



## treborTAMU (Dec 7, 2014)

Supe said:


> Be sure to check here: http://www.jflfoundation.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=24
> 
> Lincoln Electric sells quite a few books that are too cheap and valuable NOT to own. Some other ones include "Design of Weldments" by Blodgett, and "The Procedure Handbook of Arc Welding."


I purchased books after reading this post and I was very pleased at the quality of these resources for very cheap.


----------



## Supe (Dec 8, 2014)

Glad to hear it, Lincoln has always done an exceptional job in that department.


----------



## Kerouwhack (Dec 26, 2014)

AWS A2.4:2007

Search for this document. It's a 140 page free PDF that is comprehensive


----------

